# fresh sperm cycles



## StarburstRainbow (Nov 4, 2011)

does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiys StarburstRainbow,

Do you mean fresh sperm inserted during IUI treatment? If so... yes, both my IUI's where done using my DPs fresh sperm that he produced the morning of treatment - We had to be at the clinic within the hour of producing it and then the clinic wash it etc and then you go back around 3 hours later for it to be inserted (well atleast thats what happened with me!) xxx


----------

